# Spare key for keyless remote



## Dennis_Mn (Jan 20, 2012)

I've done a forum search and found information on wallet key, etc but no real solution. My remote FOB has this thick laser cut key which will open the door and will allow the car to start when it is inserted in the console key hole. Great for when the battery dies, but what do you do when you lose the dang thing? I want a metal blank without the battery fob part that I could hide in a magnetic holder underneath the car. Then if I lose the key fob thingie, I simply need to find my spare and I'm good to go. Any one know of a source?

Dennis


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't and checked with every locksmith in my town plus the net. Maybe next year, maybe never.


----------



## Dennis_Mn (Jan 20, 2012)

Success, I found a service with a $10,000 laser cutter and the blanks so now I have a metal key to open the door (it takes a pliers on the end of it to open the lock). I'll keep my spare fob without the battery, in the glove box. Pictures later.
Twin Cities 612-338-9999 car, boat, motorcycle, home, commercial locksmiths, replace, key fobs, remotes, Minneapolis, St Paul
Minneapolis, mn


----------



## Dennis_Mn (Jan 20, 2012)

*Key Option*

While I was watching the key cutting operation, I expressed my amazement to the owner of the company that he could have such a complete key shop in a truck. He said that he has two trucks and that he specializes in serving only automobile related keys, including dealers and auto auctions.
He expressed that he was sorry that there wasn't a better key blank but this was held in place by a tiny roll pin in the flip out gizmo. Picture one shows this, and picture two shows the cut blank that I purchased. If you really want to solve the problem without spending any money, take your spare key fob, remove the small roll pin and place the key in your billfold. Then remove the battery from the remote and then stick them both into the glove box.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...see previous posting on this subject: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/324-extra-key-fob-2011-cruze.html


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks dennis for doing the homework, im in minne also. What did it cost you?

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Dennis_Mn (Jan 20, 2012)

silverram323 said:


> Thanks dennis for doing the homework, im in minne also. What did it cost you?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2


$40.


----------



## deanjones (Jun 11, 2016)

I put the key made from Tamarac Locksmith in a plastic bag and folded it up to water proof the little thing.Then i got some water proof tape and put a small film around the bag so it wouldn't get loose. Then i put some length of the tape on it.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

My key broke off the fob flipper thingie. I thought about using a pliers every time I have to start the car but then I changed my mind. I had to fork out $80 for a new fob and programming. I never ever paid that much for a car key. Lordy.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Stupid question but how do you start the car without the fob? Doesn't it have the chip that the immobilizer needs to recognize?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You don't. It's impossible. Not even jumping the starter relay would start it. 

But some models dont have a transponder, like the diesel.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

go to your dealer and ask for the camaro recall key. give them your vin. they can cut it and program it. mine did. only cost me 30 bucks. i have 2 fobs and "regular" key for my car. post is in here about it somewhere.


----------

